# HCG 41 at 13dp5dt help



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi 
I'm currently 4 weeks 3 days pregnant, so without the added 2 weeks on I'm 2 weeks 3 days, is my HCG level ok? Or is this too low? 

Becki


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Charlie and Bec

Sorry we don't deal with HCG levels as this is normally the fertility clinic or early pregnancy that does them. Do you best asking whoever took them for you or in the early pregnancy threads. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

